
Object-Oriented Programming – The Trillion Dollar Disaster - cb504
https://medium.com/better-programming/object-oriented-programming-the-trillion-dollar-disaster-92a4b666c7c7
======
phendrenad2
A lot of hate for OOP recently, which is good because everyone will go try FP,
and realize that it's just as messy.

